# Cleaning your GDS and smelling FRESH!



## VTBunny (Aug 1, 2017)

Okay so I know dog's smell. It was my biggest hesitations with getting a dog. I was in the pet store today and saw all these sprays and scented shampoos/conditioners. Are those okay to use or will it dry them out? I love the idea of a fresher smelling dog but not at the expensive of harming him or making him itchy.

Also, what's the best shampoo for their coat (getting a plush/longer coated GSD)? 

Also, what do you use to clean their ears & teeth?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't use all that 'smelly' stuff. Unlike many breeds, I have not found my GSDs to have a doggie odor. I actually stick my face into Shelby's fur and think she smells good. I only bathe my dogs once a year. Just did that last week. I use an oatmeal doggie shampoo. 

The rest of the time, I brush, brush, brush. That is enough to remove all the surface dirt. The skin is seldom dirty. If needed, I can give my dogs a once over with disposable baby wipes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I never would use a perfume spritz on a dog. They have such sensitive olfactory senses that it would be rude to put that on. But, I do use an essential oil spray(Richards Organics) to repel ticks, fleas and mosquitos, careful to not spray it near their nose. That said, my dogs aren't smelly naturally, they are raw fed, their breath isn't nasty and the only smell I seem to get is the frito feet now and then. 
The gut regulates the odor of the dog, so what you feed will play into it. GSD's do not have an oily coat like other breeds, so really they do not smell if in good health.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

why?

when the rest of the world is going scent free -- that stuff is so offensive , cloying , pervasive .

the dog with his heightened sense of smell - it must be punishing to them


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I bath my big boy a couple times a year. He is a long haired guy. When I do I use Tropiclean Neem and Citrus. He puts up with it and his coat looks so nice afterwards. My regular coated gal has only had a couple of baths but she honestly doesn't get that dirty. After they play under the sprinkler they get a good toweling off.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> I never would use a perfume spritz on a dog. They have such sensitive olfactory senses that it would be rude to put that on. But, I do use an essential oil spray(Richards Organics) to repel ticks, fleas and mosquitos, careful to not spray it near their nose. That said, my dogs aren't smelly naturally, they are raw fed, their breath isn't nasty and *the only smell I seem to get is the frito feet now and then. *
> The gut regulates the odor of the dog, so what you feed will play into it. GSD's do not have an oily coat like other breeds, so really they do not smell if in good health.


My hound smells like fritos all over, all the time. My shepherd only smells like fritos, if she has been snuggling with the hound. I don't mind the frito smell. lol!

Just to add - I have a bottle of Richard's organics. I purchased it, but was then reluctant to use it. Wasn't sure if all the ingredients were safe. Is yours' the 'Incredible Skin Spray'? Maybe I should use it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I rarely bathe mine (unless I'm showing), but I broke down last week and bathed Russ. He was blowing coat so bad that I couldn't stand it any more. I used one of Wondercide's bar soaps. Very easy to rinse out.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

For general bathing, I really like Wondercide's shampoo bars (available at Wondercide.com). They are made from coconut oil soap and essential oils. They smell wonderful, and they're much easier to use than bottled shampoo -- they've completely shifted how I wash dogs, as it takes half as much time with their bar as a bottle. The bar lasts too.

For ears, my preferred product is Zymox ear cleanser. It has a mild fragrance, doesn't sting, and really works. It's cheaper on Amazon than in big box pet stores. The Wondercide ear cleanser is my back up. It smells great, but I think it's hard to beat the enzyme action of Zymox.

If you absolutely have to have something scented, then maybe take a look at this product:
Fresh Dog Deodorizer Spray with Healing Neem & Essential Oils - Wondercide Natural Products
At least with something like this, you'll be getting some bug protection at the same time from the EO.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

love this soap 
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/soa-plus-soap

*S?a? Deep Clean Bar Soap | AmericasAcres.com


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Magwart said:


> For general bathing, I really like Wondercide's shampoo bars (available at Wondercide.com). They are made from coconut oil soap and essential oils. They smell wonderful, and they're much easier to use than bottled shampoo -- they've completely shifted how I wash dogs, as it takes half as much time with their bar as a bottle. The bar lasts too.
> 
> For ears, my preferred product is Zymox ear cleanser. It has a mild fragrance, doesn't sting, and really works. It's cheaper on Amazon than in big box pet stores. The Wondercide ear cleanser is my back up. It smells great, but I think it's hard to beat the enzyme action of Zymox.



I'm a groomer and have access to all kinds of shampoo, but I really like to use the Wondercide bars on my dogs. Smells great, and rinses fast. My local dog boutique sells it. I use Zymox ear cleaner too. My vet suggested it. I have it on auto-ship from Amazon!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I'm a groomer and have access to all kinds of shampoo, but I really like to use the Wondercide bars on my dogs. Smells great, and rinses fast. My local dog boutique sells it. I use Zymox ear cleaner too. My vet suggested it. I have it on auto-ship from Amazon!


Glad someone started this thread. Although I really like my dog cleanser, I can see where a bar might be easier to handle than a bottle.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you save the plastic mesh net bags that garlic and onions come in, a piece of that around the shampoo bar makes it very grippy, so it won't slip out of your hand while bathing a wiggly dog.


----------



## VTBunny (Aug 1, 2017)

Magwart said:


> For general bathing, I really like Wondercide's shampoo bars (available at Wondercide.com). They are made from coconut oil soap and essential oils. They smell wonderful, and they're much easier to use than bottled shampoo -- they've completely shifted how I wash dogs, as it takes half as much time with their bar as a bottle. The bar lasts too.
> 
> For ears, my preferred product is Zymox ear cleanser. It has a mild fragrance, doesn't sting, and really works. It's cheaper on Amazon than in big box pet stores. The Wondercide ear cleanser is my back up. It smells great, but I think it's hard to beat the enzyme action of Zymox.
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you so much, all the info I needed!



dogfaeries said:


> I'm a groomer and have access to all kinds of shampoo, but I really like to use the Wondercide bars on my dogs. Smells great, and rinses fast. My local dog boutique sells it. I use Zymox ear cleaner too. My vet suggested it. I have it on auto-ship from Amazon!


Sounds like these bars are the way to go! I'll get one!


----------

